# Bugsy the Exterminator with his vehicle, The Stink Bug!



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

This is Bugsy, one of my characters for the amusement park I work at for Halloween. is Ghostbusters-inspired vehicle is a 1969 VW Beetle that I have owned since 1989. All the paintwork and props can be removed in about 30 minutes. It features a large Poison tank, a rotating warning light, a siren, a spotlight, a spare air cylinder, and a rusty First Aid kit in the rear compartment. Bugsy carries a compressed-air "Poison" spraying backpack and laser-targeted contamination meter. The respirator has a powered amplifier.


----------

